# HD6850 or HD5770?



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
  I have an LG W2043T 20" monitor of resolution 1600×900.I can't upgrade the monitor for the next 3-4 years.Now should I go for Sapphire HD6850 or Sapphire HD5770 knowing that I can't game in 1920×1080.I'm leaning towards 5770 'cause it gives good fps in most games at 1650×1050 resolution.Hope both the cards fit in my MoBo !!

The other components of my PC are as follows :
AMD Athlon II X4 635
Biostar MCP6P3
Zion 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM
1 Seagate 1TB HDD & 1 Seagate 500GB
2 DVD writers
PSU : currently using Zebronics 450W but yesterday ordered FSP Saga II 500W
GPU : currently XFX HD4650
Zebronics Fantasy Cabinet


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

GO for 6850....5770 is great but you said no monitor upgrades for 3 years...6850 will give you better performance later on...Games will get more demanding...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

yes. 5770 should be enough and HD6850 may be overkill for now but if you prefer to keep the card for more than a year, HD6850 will keep you running games in future at high settings.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

No..gonna change the card in 1-2 years when I start earning..Thats what even I was thinking - 6850 may be an overkill for 1650×1050 resolution gaming.Just wanted to make sure!!
K..Thanks!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

ssb sir "the alpha geek" planning an upgrade ...btw why did you choose that board..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ssb sir "the alpha geek" planning an upgrade ...btw why did you choose that board..



it's a good board actually. And Biostar is a good brand too. Their T-xxx boards were very good. (BIOSTAR :: TPower X58A :: Overview for example) 

I think they now stopped production now in India.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

.....hey *jas*..
At that time I was without a comp for a week & I was getting bored outta my frigging mind.All the local retailers were giving me the option of Asus(don't remember the model no. but it was around 2.7k) n an expensive MSI(I think 785 based for 8.8k n I didn't have that much budget for MoBo).There was this 1 shop which was giving me the option of Biostar.I was so frustrated not being able to find any good MoBos within my range & I didn't wanna go for Asus again so I desperately bought that MoBo.Sad story of living in a place like this...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

online option was always there ssb.....BTW what is meant by alpha geek?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 27, 2010)

ssb1551, go for the HD 6850 if you are not planning to upgrade frequently. Current game may run on HD 5770 without problem at the resolution you specified but future cards will stress it very much.
So 6850 is the best future proof solution.


----------



## acewin (Nov 27, 2010)

jas "alpha geek" status comes from thinkdigit, as per the number of posts


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

Set mine to default


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

HD 6850. CF later.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

WOW!!looks like general consensus is for 6850!!Ahhhh..DAMN!!its gonna be a long wait for that extra 3.5k to get 6850!!:C_cry:


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

a generic thought.

That processor of yours, will that be able to drive HD6850?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

desiibond said:


> That processor of yours, will that be able to drive HD6850?



Yep.
Can drive a HD5970 if OCed.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

^^Geez!!..didn't know that though I knew it could run 6850.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes it will be better if you chose Amd hd 6850 it will more future prof than 5770.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yups thats true!!I'll do one thing.I'll wait till the end of Dec to try & get those extra 3.5-4k from my dad.If I get it then I'll go for 6850.If not then I gotta be satisfied with 5770 as there is no way on this God's green earth that he is gonna buy me a new full HD monitor!!
My LUCK!!..
Oh 1 more thing : If I do get 6850,will it fit in my MoBo(Biostar MCP6P3)?


----------

